# Galveston



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We're catching big trout and really big redfish right now fishing deep water areas along Galveston bay. I just had this Saturday open up call 832-385-2012 to get in on the action.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

